# Баян трехголосный (БН-13) фабрики "Тульская гармонь"



## Старков (1 Июн 2010)

Есть ли у кого мнения и опыт эксплуатации трехголосного баяна ( БН-13 с семью регистрами) фабрики "Тульская гармонь"?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (3 Июн 2010)

Наверное не отвечу полностью на ваш вопрос,так как приходилось иметь дело с Тула -302,тоже 7 регистров и готово-выборный.Если вам доводилось играть на Рубине,то это изделие хуже Рубина , практически по всем параметрам.Не думаю,что современный аналог ушел далеко,разве,что по цене улетел вперед.


----------



## Старков (3 Июн 2010)

Да припоминаю,что это за баян. Похоже с Тулой-302, два ряда добавили,поквадратнее сделали.Но Рубин то двухголосный,думаю этот посильнее. Но 120т.р. как у них на фабрике продают обновленный вариант,конечно не стоит. Цена явно не соответствует качеству.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (4 Июн 2010)

Там практически два регистра звучало,на остальных звука не было,а при игре на тутти левую вообще не слышно было.


----------

